# Canon Camcorder - power supply



## sirius60 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hope this is the right place to ask this question.

Someone bought me a Canon Camcorder a couple of years ago while they were in America. So when I use it in the UK I have to plug it into an adapter that came with it.

Last Christmas I was daft enough to lend it to my daughter to film my grandson on Christmas day - and that was the end of the power supply. I suppose I was lucky it wasn't the end of the camera. So now I've got a piece of equipment I can't use because I cant get a new power supply because I don't understand the implications of the different power supply between here and the US.

I've been on Ebay and it's very confusing so I'm hoping someone can help me understand exactly what it is I have to buy - but please if you can in an idiot proof way


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What's the exact model?


----------



## sirius60 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi ebackhus - it's a ZR80 A


----------

